# Canadian Literacy Levels



## Tabatha

"Though many believe Canada is well-equipped on the literacy front, the fact is that nearly half of all adults have low literacy levels, meaning they are ill-prepared for the current demands of our rapidly changing world,"

In the past number of years, the word "like" has become misused over used and spelling has fallen to the way side, especially with the advent of texting. Should we not make an effort to improve ourselves? Our children?

Sure, there will always be slang but it has it's time and place... it also seems to be a fad. Remember "Rad" and "Bitchin'". I found a site which has a list of 80's slang: http://www.inthe80s.com/glossary.shtml Aaaah, memories... 

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/calgary/story/2009/09/08/interactive-literacy-map.html


----------



## Mr Fishies

Though I try hard not to focus on it since it seems somewhere along the way it has become rude to correct someone, this is something I’ve noticed quite a lot lately and it's something that I find more than a bit disturbing. Daily I see news people blow it on the evening news, billboards, signs and commercials with errors, verb shift and tense errors in magazine articles, etc. It seems the standards for what is put out for public consumption by "media professionals" have dropped a lot in the last decade. Watch the news ticker on CP24 for a few minutes; it's almost as if kindergarten kids are running the thing!

As an employee, when I see emails/memos etc from higher ups in the corporation make it to employees with spelling and grammatical errors intact it really takes some of the shine off my "superiors".


----------



## UnderTheSea

Mr Fishies said:


> As an employee, when I see emails/memos etc from higher ups in the corporation make it to employees with spelling and grammatical errors intact it really takes some of the shine off my "superiors".


 Where I am it's hard to send out an email to a mass audience or to the important individuals without having your note read 2-3 times and this even goes for the execs sending notes out.


----------



## jrs

Texting and online chat rooms have enabled intellectual laziness. 

Handwriting/penmanship skills have suffered even more.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes

what do you expect when they teach kids 'creative spelling'. the teachers in my kids schools don't even point out spelling errors. the way i see it though, if grammar and spelling didn't evolve over time we'd all be speaking like pre-historic people. things are changing in the world faster than ever and language is part of that. 200 years ago most people couldn't even read at all. it doesn't really matter anyways as long as you are understandable.


----------



## KnaveTO

I hate to do it... but look at the responses here... there are errors made even by ourselves in this thread.


----------



## Sunstar

Coming from a person with bad grammar and whatnot, I will say that part of the blame is on the schools. 

I am an excellent reader. I understand what I read. The school spent several years telling my mother I could not read. She kept telling them otherwise. Unfortunately, as a result, they spent lots of time trying to get me to read. This meant my ability to write faltered. 

My grammar is pretty bad. I do desire correction. Especially since I enjoy writing and I do write using a spell checker; however, my word processor lacks a grammar checker. 

In the past 5 years my spelling has improved vastly. Working on my grammar is taking time. I don't quite understand all the rules yet. 

My mother can't be bothered with doing some simple things like capping the I or adding spaces between words. She was a proof reader for the longest time. Maybe that is why.


----------



## Tabatha

Wow, I didn't imagine this thread would receive so much positive feed back, I'm thrilled to see people care! 

Mr. Fishies wrote:


> As an employee, when I see emails/memos etc from higher ups in the corporation make it to employees with spelling and grammatical errors intact it really takes some of the shine off my "superiors".


I agree 100%, especially if it's chronic and an effort hasn't been made to correct repeated errors.

jrs, I couldn't agree more, especially with people in their 20's and younger. Not everyone in that age bracket, of course, there's always the exception. 

bluekrissyspikes, "creative spelling" wow, haven't heard term before, how sad! I agree that there is evolution in language as you've pointed out and something I really hadn't thought of, thanks for that!

Sunstar, I think I learned a lot of my grammar from reading. 

I broached the subject of using the word "like" repeatedly (ad nauseum) in conversation with a 20 something colleague. She admitted she used it too much and was attempting to make an effort to reduce it. As with poor spelling, misusing the word "like", especially at work and in meetings, seems to "take the shine" off people, in my opinion.


----------



## Fishfinder

I definitely agree with all of you, i am 20 and in my 2nd year of university taking business, and during presentations, a lot people will use the 'classic' like, um, huh, hmm when talking/trying to explain points and it really does detract from the overall presentation. Personally i try to avoid errors and the like, but mistakes happen as always. : )
Online chats/forums it may be annoying to see grammatical and spelling errors, but as said before, as long as you can read it, its fine. Also, you need to take into consideration that people could be in a rush, not checking what they type, or english may be their second langauge.


----------



## Cory

I think this has been a problem for a lot longer than people think, it's just that with things like internet forums, blogs etc. people are seeing just how bad the problem really is. I tend to type shorthand when I'm on the net so it doesn't always come out perfectly but for the most part good grammar and spelling become habitual. I'm not consciously putting in every period or comma, they simply flow out when I'm typing and I often go back to correct errors automatically without even knowing I'm doing it. When I'm texting it can get really bad though.. I shorten every word I can to save on the kb usage, ignore any capitalization that my phone doesn't do by itself and punctuation falls by the wayside. It would be a totally different story were I writing a polished letter or essay etc. 

I think a lot of people are the same way; they have the skills but don't use them. Punctuation would be one exception since I find that most people don't use it entirely correctly. I think the people with real problems are the ones who speak English as a first language but whose posts on the forums you can't understand. There are grammatical, spelling and formal errors everywhere and everything is lobbed into one big paragraph. Sentences run on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on because there is no punctuation. When things stop making sense to most other folks that's when you need to worry. In this day and age though, spelling and grammar are becoming mere formalities much as they were before dictionaries standardized everything. Go read a couple old English texts from the same period and you will find that even widely published works had variations in spellings of the same word. People back then still understood what was being said. The only place I see this becoming a problem is when you have two similarly spelled words with different meanings (effect and affect being the only ones that come to mind immediately), otherwise it's just a sad but unstoppable development as people spend more and more time writing freestyle and less time writing formally.


----------



## KnaveTO

Cory said:


> The only place I see this becoming a problem is when you have two similarly spelled words with different meanings (effect and affect being the only ones that come to mind immediately), otherwise it's just a sad but unstoppable development as people spend more and more time writing freestyle and less time writing formally.


They are called Homonyms 

Synonyms are words that are different by have similiar meanings and antonyms are words that mean the opposite to each other.

Thus ends the lesson for today


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Meh... if you think forum posting is bad. Wait unitl your kids show you their txt msg.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Windowlicka

Not to make light of what is a serious matter (our 11yo son's school uses the "creative spelling" methodology too. It pisses me off that they teach the kids to spell phonetically, then confuse the kids by having to re-teach them to spell properly thereafter!), but I couldn't refuse the opportunity to copy a little 'joke' that's been doing the rounds recently - still cool how/that it works, though:

i cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whotuit a pboerlm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.


----------



## Hitch

Zebrapl3co said:


> Meh... if you think forum posting is bad. Wait unitl your kids show you their txt msg.


lol...soo true, but with speed, something has got to give.



Windowlicka said:


> i cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whotuit a pboerlm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.


interesting...but ya, didnt have too much trouble reading that. Power of the human mind? or just use to bad letter order due to text..i dunno


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Heh heh heh ... did you notice that I insert that concept in my earlier message?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## twoheadedfish

we don't study metalanguage anymore (the language used to describe parts of language). if we did, we'd all have a much better grasp on grammar and diction.


----------



## KnaveTO

Depends on how old you are. I had to study spelling, definitions and grammer even in high school english and that was in the advanced level of courses... but then again we also had grade 13 way back then 

However you can also probably tell from my typographical errors I didn't do very well in grade 9 typing... actually my typing teacher bumped my mark to 50% from 47% so that I would pass the course and she wouldn't have to deal with me again


----------



## Mr Fishies

Hitch said:


> interesting...but ya, didnt have too much trouble reading that. Power of the human mind? or just use to bad letter order due to text..i dunno


I think the trick is having a decent command of the language *before *reading it. I'd bet some of the "spelling impaired" today would have some trouble with that. Not be able to "read" it more easily than others.

I'm truly amazed...OK, maybe appalled at the speech, spelling and grammar of some of the women my wife works with. In their late 20s and early 30s (some in the 2nd half of 30s), they sound more like a bunch of tweens babbling at a school lunch table than university educated professionals....no I am not saying the men are any better, I've just met more of her lady friends.

[ pleas dont tell anyone. keep in on the download cause I think im not suppose to no or sea the emails she showed me ]


----------



## ameekplec.

Mr Fishies said:


> *I've just met more of her lady friends.*
> 
> pleas*e* dont tell anyone. keep in *it* on the download *low* cause I think im not suppose to *k*no*w* or sea*e* [more of her lady friends]


Creative editing to the rescue.

People tend to be terrible typers (I myself included), and grammar and diction have gone the way of spelling and decency. Welcome to the jungle Internets.


----------



## Cory

> They are called Homonyms


Actually, they are called homophones or if you want to be specific heterographs  Clearly though, had I used those terms not everyone would have known what I was talking about ! 

Just messin with ya Knave I know you said it in good fun .


----------



## Mr Fishies

ameekplec. said:


> Creative editing to the rescue.
> 
> People tend to be terrible typers (I myself included), and grammar and diction have gone the way of spelling and decency. Welcome to the jungle Internets.


LOL. Thank you for your help there Ameek...glad you got everything in context...much appreciated...especially the BOLD.

No decency...got that right. <Says under his breath: Wanker...>


----------



## Mr Fishies

Cory said:


> Actually, they are called homophones or if you want to be specific heterographs  Clearly though, had I used those terms not everyone would have known what I was talking about !


No, but since you did, I had to go and look them up...I knew the concepts but not the terms...I just learned something. This thread has already helped my literacy levels. Now if only I could break my addiction to ellipses...


----------



## KnaveTO

There we go... my literacy level at its finest, somehow or another I obviously wasn't thinking correctly and thought similiar sound, different meaning different spelling. :lol:


----------



## ameekplec.

Engrish is hard.


----------



## Fishfinder

As an English only speaking person, i think i am 'qualified' to say that, English is a ridiculous language and at times is ridiculously hard to learn fully. But, it does have words like ridiculous in it, which sound ever so good!


----------



## Cory

Fishfinder said:


> As an English only speaking person, i think i am 'qualified' to say that, English is a ridiculous language and at times is ridiculously hard to learn fully. But, it does have words like ridiculous in it, which sound ever so good!


Lol 

Personally, I love English. It might be a bastard of a language, but it's MY bastard of a language.


----------



## Fishfinder

Cory said:


> Personally, I love English. It might be a bastard of a language, but it's MY bastard of a language.


Ha, so true. Along with stealing many of our words from other languages.


----------



## blackninja

I don't think there is anything wrong with our Canadian literacy levels if you take literacy to mean the ability to read and write. Canada's literacy rate is at 99.0% and ranked 19th in the world. If you are dismayed at the lower standards of English being spoken/written. English is fast becoming the language of the masses and we are growing tolerant of the use/misuse of the English language to accommodate the diversity of people speaking it. But correct grammar, spelling and technically correct use does not a language make. Canadians are basically dull people and lack true culture and that is reflected in the way we speak. We would appear dull in any language. Now consider this, English grammar teachers do not produce best sellers. 
Language is a window to the mind and when spoken with color, wit, imagination and poetry captivates the listener. So next time you want to correct someone for the poor use of English...try switching to a more interesting subject.


----------



## Hitch

along similar lines....if we look at language from an etymological perspective. Language, as it evolves, it also simplifies. This is apparent if we just look at the Indo-European language (no actual written record, but ancestral language of the European super families), how it evolved to the ancient Greek, then Latin, then through other influences, to the modern English. It's all about simplification and "errors", it is these errors in the spelling and structure during evolution that we have many of our current words and structures.

actually, now that I just read what I wrote, it sounds like I am simply giving and "excuse" for the current younger youth language, but we might just be at a brink of evolution if you will....lol


----------



## Mr Fishies

Hitch said:


> actually, now that I just read what I wrote, it sounds like I am simply giving and "excuse" for the current younger youth language, but we might just be at a brink of evolution if you will....lol


god i sure hope thats not evilution ppl r getin reely dum soundin


----------



## Hitch

hahahahahahaha


----------



## ameekplec.

Everything is double plus good with English.


----------



## blackninja

Hitch said:


> along similar lines....if we look at language from an etymological perspective. Language, as it evolves, it also simplifies. This is apparent if we just look at the Indo-European language (no actual written record, but ancestral language of the European super families), how it evolved to the ancient Greek, then Latin, then through other influences, to the modern English. It's all about simplification and "errors", it is these errors in the spelling and structure during evolution that we have many of our current words and structures.
> 
> actually, now that I just read what I wrote, it sounds like I am simply giving and "excuse" for the current younger youth language, but we might just be at a brink of evolution if you will....lol


English was considered too simple a language to be successful when compared to more established languages such as Latin, French and Greek. By borrowing from other languages English expanded its vocabulary and the likes of Shakespeare added color and appeal to give it the impetus it needed to earn a respectable place as a modern language. Our own singular contribution to the English language is the interjection or exclamation "eh!" it is most commonly associated with Canada.


----------



## Ciddian

ameekplec. said:


> Everything is double plus good with English.


ROFL! Thats too funny


----------

